# cage cleaning day



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

Whole cage









Top









Bottom


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

What an awesome cage! Happy cleaning!  How tall is it?


----------



## pillowmaker911 (May 18, 2009)

Amazing cage!


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

Is that the Rat Manor from Pet Co? That's what cage my boys are currently in. 

Yours looks alot nicer though. You have alot more stuff in it.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like a martins to me, the one I have


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the picture PetCo has of the Rat Manor.









That's kinda interesting if Martins has one that looks just like it. Do you mind me asking how much yours like that cost? I'm looking into buying a new cage right now and want to get a good sized cage for as little amount as possible. the Rat Manor only holds three rats and cost $100.


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a Rat Manor. Unfortunately, with shipping, a Martin's cage just isn't affordable for me right now. I bought the RM at Petco on sale for $80.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

It's cute.  I love how it's not overly cluttered, it's juuuuust right. haha


----------



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome cage  Totally stealing the rat ball idea. Bought one for them and they never use it! Maybe now they will :3


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Is that one of the medium sized balls? I've seen that a lot lately and I've been meaning to ask. I have a ferret exercise ball (so quite large) but I think it would be too big. So is that one for hamsters or whatever? I would go out and buy one just for that lol.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

your cage makes mine look boring.... ???


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

Ratties rock the world said:


> your cage makes mine look boring.... ???


haha mine too. I have the same cage as her. Mine is SO empty.


----------

